# Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?



## Psycho-Patee (13. September 2005)

*Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*

Habe vor den Rechner die ganze Nacht lang laufen zu lassen. Es läuft ein Programm, das den Prozessor zu 100% auslastet (ist nicht übertaktet)
Frage jetzt:
Kann so was schädlich sein oder brauche ich keine Bedenken zu haben?


----------



## Dimebag (13. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 13.09.2005 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vor den Rechner die ganze Nacht lang laufen zu lassen. Es läuft ein Programm, das den Prozessor zu 100% auslastet (ist nicht übertaktet)
> Frage jetzt:
> Kann so was schädlich sein oder brauche ich keine Bedenken zu haben?


Sowas mache ich mehrmals monatlich - Video-Encoding hat so seine Anforderungen.

Das ist ein guter Stabilitätstest.



Spoiler



Und dein Prozi holt sich dabei auch nicht Malaria oder so (-;



Du solltest dir eher Gedanken machen, falls der Rechner abstürzt oder so - denn dann ist dein System nicht, wie man so schön sagt, "rockstable".

mfg


----------



## MRay (13. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 13.09.2005 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vor den Rechner die ganze Nacht lang laufen zu lassen. Es läuft ein Programm, das den Prozessor zu 100% auslastet (ist nicht übertaktet)
> Frage jetzt:
> Kann so was schädlich sein oder brauche ich keine Bedenken zu haben?



Mh, mir fällt gerade kein Grund ein warum man Elektronik nich tagelang am stück bespaßen sollte...Ich denk das is kein Prob


----------



## PreasT (13. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 13.09.2005 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vor den Rechner die ganze Nacht lang laufen zu lassen. Es läuft ein Programm, das den Prozessor zu 100% auslastet (ist nicht übertaktet)
> Frage jetzt:
> Kann so was schädlich sein oder brauche ich keine Bedenken zu haben?


da brauchst du keine angst zu haben... ein Prozessor ist für sowas ausgelegt...

immer, wenn du spielst, hat dein Prozessor 100% auslastung, und denke doch mal drann, wie es Server-Prozessoren geht.... die laufen immer auf 100%iger auslastung...   

MFG

PreasT


----------



## Dimebag (13. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*



			
				PreasT am 13.09.2005 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> denke doch mal drann, wie es Server-Prozessoren geht.... die laufen immer auf 100%iger auslastung...


Tun sie das?  :-o  (ich hab von sowas keine Ahnung, dachte aber eher, die wären die meiste Zeit total unterfordert...)


----------



## HanFred (13. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*



			
				Dimebag am 13.09.2005 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 13.09.2005 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das kommt auf jeden server, auf die tageszeit und auf den standort an. und den zweck. viele variabeln. *g*


----------



## UltraSchmart (13. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*



			
				Dimebag am 13.09.2005 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 13.09.2005 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Spiele-Server ist schon unter hoher Last meistens...
Aber kommt halt auf den Verwendungszweck an, wie schon zuvor gesagt wurde von "HanFred".

@Topic
Aber es sollte nichts passieren, wenn man ne CPU mal  über 12Stunden am Stück belastet oder sogar länger. Sie wirds überleben....ehrlich


----------



## MRay (13. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*

Man kann son Stück Silizium ja auch nich mit öööh nem Motor oder so vergleichen...Der Verschleiß bei ner CPU is wirklich nur maginal, und kaum ernst zu nehmen


----------



## INU-ID (14. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*

Solange alle Lüfter laufen, kannste den auch ma 1200h am Stück anlassen.
Wenn dann geht sowieso zuerst ne Festplatte kaputt. (Energieschema "Festplatte ausschalten" evtl. anpassen)


----------



## Nur-Ich (14. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*

Dauerbetrieb macht einer CPU überhaupt nichts aus.
Hab meine letzte CPU (AthlonXP 2500+ Barton) ca. 3 Jahre 24/7 laufen lassen mit 100% auslastung und er verrichtet immernoch problemlos seinen Dienst .


----------



## Psycho-Patee (14. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*

Moin,
er lebt noch.


----------



## maxx2003 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*

Server laufen zwar nicht immer auf vollen Touren, aber wenn eine Datensicherung ansteht, kann das unter Umständen auch mal sehr lastig werden, wie ich es mal gehen habe.

Ach ja, Technik basiert nicht auf Leben, es sind nur Gegenstände, die weder Gefühle noch andere "vom Leben" abhängige Züge tragen.  

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, es wäre der Computer und seine Innereien, bei Einigen eine Art von lebenden Haustier zu betrachten.  

Sry, lag mir schon lange auf der Seele, da hier oft mit Hardware umgegangen wird, wie ein lebendes Wesen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*



			
				maxx2003 am 14.09.2005 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Server laufen zwar nicht immer auf vollen Touren, aber wenn eine Datensicherung ansteht, kann das unter Umständen auch mal sehr lastig werden, wie ich es mal gehen habe.
> 
> Ach ja, Technik basiert nicht auf Leben, es sind nur Gegenstände, die weder Gefühle noch andere "vom Leben" abhängige Züge tragen.
> 
> ...



Sag nur du hast noch nie ne gestorbene CPU im Garten vergraben?


----------



## maxx2003 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.09.2005 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag nur du hast noch nie ne gestorbene CPU im Garten vergraben?


----------



## mcwild (14. September 2005)

*AW: Prozessor über 12 Stunden lang 100% auslasten- schädlich?*

solange der prozzi nicht zu heiss wird,kannste das ding bis ins nächste jahrtausend laufen lassen! wenns den geist aufgibt schickste dat ding halt zum händler zurück


----------

